# carbon headset spacer on roubaix's



## jrstang473 (Mar 29, 2005)

Any of you removed that carbon fsa headset spacer that sits on top of the heaset, if so did you like the extra 1/2" drop it provided,thanks


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*I replaced it*

I removed it on mine and replaced it w/ regular spacers. The cone wasn't faced properly and moved around even if the headset was tightened. Everyting is fine now w/ regular spacers. I need the handlebar a little higher because the frame is fairly small for my size, the top-tube length is perfect though.

Michael


----------



## jrstang473 (Mar 29, 2005)

got that easton slx in today and put it on and it looks alot better.I didnt even try and put it on the scale after i held the stock fork in one hand and the easton in the other it was amazing how much lighter and better it looked.Apeared to be alot thicker in the steer tube also.Now that easton compression clamp had to go #1 was i thought it was ugly and had a plastic top cap.So on went the fsa compression plug.Its only 35grams.I went ahead and took out the carbon spacer and set my stem right on top of the head set.Looks better and i got a little more drop without having to buy a new stem.Since being my ritchey is only a few weeks old.Overall the less rake made a big diff on turning.Bike feels alot smoother and not as wide on the turns.Sitzpickel when you biult up your roubaix did you put that fork on the scale.I think my scale was way off when i built my bike it said my stock fork was 409grams,i think it was off by a few hundred grams i mean that stock fork is kinda heavy compared to the easton slx.Needless to say new seat comes in tomorrow baby should be right around 15lbs even.


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Fork weight*

My Specialized C4 fork that came with the Roubaix is 460 gr. My Easton SLX ('04 model) is 290 gr cut (about 2 inches). The stock fork is an anchor, but hey, it has the Zertz inserts.
And by the way, it was the inside of the conic spacer that didn't sit on the headset properly.

Michael


----------



## fufanu (Mar 26, 2005)

jrstang473 said:


> Any of you removed that carbon fsa headset spacer that sits on top of the heaset, if so did you like the extra 1/2" drop it provided,thanks


I wanted to drop the bars a bit as well on my Roubaix. I took out one of the spacers. My LBS said that short term I needed to relocate the spacer to the top of the stem (under the silver Specailized tab) so it would tighten properly. they said that would be temporary, because they said the best way to correct the size difference is to cut the difference out and get rid of the spacer. Done deal, and everything seems to be fine


----------



## jrstang473 (Mar 29, 2005)

yep,i ended up setting my stem right on top of the fsa headset.I took the carbon spacer and and carbon headset cap off and cut my steam to there and used an fsa compression plug instead of the easton piece.over it looks alot better than specailize 2" of spacers and misc crap they put on it.Over all it it made the bike more comfortable for me.Im sure most dont like beig bent over so much and that is why they buy the rubaix in the first place.I still think im going to buy another stem with more drop.The ritchey wcs just doesnt have near enuff drop for this bike.


----------



## ender wiggins (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I have a 04 Roubaix Pro-54 cm and have already upgraded with a Fizik Arione seat, Modolo Curvisima KX carbon bar, Specialized S-Works carbon stem and FSA Compact Pro elite crankset. My bike still weighs 17 lbs. after all these upgrades 

I am thinking that the only other thing worth upgrading is the stock anchor (fork), which is listed at 540 gm. If the Easton SLX is 290gm, then the weight difference is about 8 oz. which is considerable.

My question is it really worth the $400 for this fork, which is a lot of money? I am also actually interested in getting the stem/bar HIGHER on my bike so I can ride in a more upright position due to my bad back. Is it possible to do this if I do not cut the stem?
Also what do you do with the anchor after swapping it out? I guess I can post this on Craigslist, but I am wondering if anyone would buy it, even at a cheap price of say $50?


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

ender wiggins said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a 04 Roubaix Pro-54 cm and have already upgraded with a Fizik Arione seat, Modolo Curvisima KX carbon bar, Specialized S-Works carbon stem and FSA Compact Pro elite crankset. My bike still weighs 17 lbs. after all these upgrades
> 
> ...


Gee, you bought a Roubaix Pro and are now worried about a measly $400 for a fork upgrade? 

I lost a pound by upgrading the wheelset.


----------



## jrstang473 (Mar 29, 2005)

WEird on your's being 17lbs,mine is right at 15.2lbs. I have a 56cm rubiax pro, dura ace groupo 7800 (crank,pedals,bb,rd,fd,cassette,shifters) , zero gravity brakes , fetish cycles seat post,easton ec90 bars , ritchey wcs stem , fizik arione saddle, 1500 gram custom wheelset , michilin tubes 60mm presta , continintal gp 3000 tires,cat eye cd3000dw,2 26 gram bottle cages.

On your bike i see where alot of the wheight is.The specialized stem is heavy,the ritchey wcs stem is only 100grams for a 110mm stem.The seat post is way heavier than claimed and close to 260 grams..You might beintested in ditching that da wheeset it isnt the lightest feather in the world.If whieght is a concern and money is a problem then first looks at your tires and tubes.Tubes can get very heavy as well as tires.


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

What has been the impact to handling when you change the fork to the Easton? I only ask due the fork offset between the Easton and Specialized is very different


----------



## jrstang473 (Mar 29, 2005)

To be honest it makes the bike handle like a road bike.It is a huge diffrence going from 49mm to 43mm offset on paper.In reality the roubaix head tube is only 1 degree more than most standard bikes.Now the length of the headtube is what makes it weird.Like with all bikes if the steer tube is to long you can get alot of flex in the fork.Iam at 160lbs right now and i havent found any flex but i have seen others complain about it being to flexy.High speed turns are alot smoother and dont seem to track as wide.Its still a wide turner but its more like a lemond with the changed offset.


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm 185lbs and have not felt any flex in the front end. In fact I find the bike very stiff. From my experience position has more to do with stablility then any potential flex.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Why not search Ebay for an Sworks C4 fork minus Zertz? My 2005 E5 has the full carbon non zertz fork and it is pretty light. Maybe not SLX light but hey, also it is raw carbon and would match! 

K


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

hey jrstang473,

Did you swap out the zertz seatpost for the fetish post? Is the fetish post lighter. Seems like a lot of the FACT components are quite heavy.

cheers,
andrew


----------



## jrstang473 (Mar 29, 2005)

leadag said:


> hey jrstang473,
> 
> Did you swap out the zertz seatpost for the fetish post? Is the fetish post lighter. Seems like a lot of the FACT components are quite heavy.
> 
> ...


Yeh the fetish seatpost is alot lighter than the stock pave.The pave actually weighs 260grams way over what specialized claims.The fetish is right on at 163grams.To me i dont notice any diffrence in the ride between the two seat post.They both feel exactly the same to me except the fetish is alot lighter and cheaper for that matter.I got my fetish seat post for $72 on ebay.


----------



## leadag (Jan 4, 2005)

is the fetish post the same length as the zertz? The seatpost is the last remaining stock component on my allez comp!


----------



## jrstang473 (Mar 29, 2005)

leadag said:


> is the fetish post the same length as the zertz? The seatpost is the last remaining stock component on my allez comp![/QUOTE
> 
> It is alot shorter it is like 250mm ,the zerts is 350mm.It works just fine for me.Im 5'11 and ride a 56cm bike.It has enough length for me to be seated and still do some really big grades.For those who like to sit like 5 inches over the bars it wouldnt be good for you.If you want the lighter fetich make sure you buy the cp2.They have markings on the seat post as a measurement mine is on number 3 so there is 3 more inches o could move my post up.The top of my seat is around 3" over the top of my bars.Also keep in mine i donot have any headset spacers or the carbon headset cap.


----------

